# expired visitor visa



## bigvz

I am set to return to the States in a few months. Right now my status here is a "tourist". My return date is after my tourist visa expires. Does anyone know how much the fees will be at the airport when they notice that my visa is expired?

Thanks in advance for any help!


----------



## AlanMexicali

bigvz said:


> I am set to return to the States in a few months. Right now my status here is a "tourist". My return date is after my tourist visa expires. Does anyone know how much the fees will be at the airport when they notice that my visa is expired?
> 
> Thanks in advance for any help!


I think you can go to any immigration office in Mexico [Secretaria De Gobernacion] and get another 180 day FMM card for $227.00 pesos, payable at any bank, before it expires.


----------



## bigvz

*Thanks for the info!*



AlanMexicali said:


> I think you can go to any immigration office in Mexico [Secretaria De Gobernacion] and get another 180 day FMM card for $227.00 pesos, payable at any bank, before it expires.


Thanks! I will just have to figure out where the closest office to me is.


----------



## sparks

Ya never know but I've always heard tourist 180 day visas are not renewable.

Sometimes the ticket counter looks at your visa and sometimes they throw it in a pile. If they notice they'll send you to immigration


----------



## chicois8

The charge at the airport for overstaying or for a "lost FMM" is about $44.00 or just double the original fee, you can not extend an FMM for an additional 180 days...


----------



## bigvz

*Good to know!*

Sparks/Chicois8,

Thanks for the info. I just looked and the visa has JUST expired. I will just deal with it when I get to the airport.

Thanks for the info and quick response.

Thanks,
Val


----------



## AlanMexicali

*180 day FMM renewals*



chicois8 said:


> The charge at the airport for overstaying or for a "lost FMM" is about $44.00 or just double the original fee, you can not extend an FMM for an additional 180 days...


That's interesting. I have had many FMM 180 day visas in a row just by flying out of Mexicali. There the officer only occasionally will ask if you have one when you pass his desk. If you stop there to get one he asks very little and gives you one always for 180 days. Lately the airlines will take the $227.00 pesos and give a receipt that you give to the immigration officer, no need to go to a bank now.

When I was married in central Mexico the immigration office told me to keep renewing them or offered me a FM3, whichever I wanted to do was fine with them. I always showed the FMM visas to them. The date of the marriage was after the expiration date of one and he said just wait until the date is closer to expiring and get another one when you come back to get married. I did fill out an FM1 [foreigner status] and a form called "Permission for a foreigner to marry a Mexican citizen" months before the wedding. After the wedding I was told to take the Acta De Matrimonia [marriage certificate] back to the immigration office within 30 days so they could get a copy and file it. At that time there was another form to be filed out also. At the municipality registrars office we needed all of the above for them to perform the marriage.


----------



## chicois8

*This is not facebook!!*

Hola Alen, I do not need to know you life history, I do know how to read 
and this is what it states on the front of the FMM:

"This form must be filled out individually by every foreigner entering Mexico,
including diplomatic personal and will be handed in upon departure from the 
country."

It can not be any plainer than that, of course there are cheats out there....






AlanMexicali said:


> That's interesting. I have had many FMM 180 day visas in a row just by flying out of Mexicali. There the officer only occasionally will ask if you have one when you pass his desk. If you stop there to get one he asks very little and gives you one always for 180 days. Lately the airlines will take the $227.00 pesos and give a receipt that you give to the immigration officer, no need to go to a bank now.
> 
> When I was married in central Mexico the immigration office told me to keep renewing them or offered me a FM3, whichever I wanted to do was fine with them. I always showed the FMM visas to them. The date of the marriage was after the expiration date of one and he said just wait until the date is closer to expiring and get another one when you come back to get married. I did fill out an FM1 [foreigner status] and a form called "Permission for a foreigner to marry a Mexican citizen" months before the wedding. After the wedding I was told to take the Acta De Matrimonia [marriage certificate] back to the immigration office within 30 days so they could get a copy and file it. At that time there was another form to be filed out also. At the municipality registrars office we needed all of the above for them to perform the marriage.


----------



## AlanMexicali

chicois8 said:


> Hola Alen, I do not need to know you life history, I do know how to read
> and this is what it states on the front of the FMM:
> 
> "This form must be filled out individually by every foreigner entering Mexico,
> including diplomatic personal and will be handed in upon departure from the
> country."
> 
> It can not be any plainer than that, of course there are cheats out there....


 I understand handing them in close to the expiration date, however why can not someone get another FMM soon after? Or is this only for people married to a Mexican citizen who choose not to immigrate to Mexico?


----------



## TundraGreen

AlanMexicali said:


> I understand handing them in close to the expiration date, however why can not someone get another FMM soon after? Or is this only for people married to a Mexican citizen who choose not to immigrate to Mexico?


You can turn it in and get a new one any time you want. However, you have to leave the country to do it. The US is the same. People on a temporary visa or visitor permit have to leave the country to renew it. It is the way countries prevent, or try to, people from overstaying their temporary visas. If you are in Mexicali this shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## AlanMexicali

TundraGreen said:


> You can turn it in and get a new one any time you want. However, you have to leave the country to do it. The US is the same. People on a temporary visa or visitor permit have to leave the country to renew it. It is the way countries prevent, or try to, people from overstaying their temporary visas. If you are in Mexicali this shouldn't be a problem.


OK. This makes sense. If any expat lives in the interior they will just have to take care of this on the border as I do.


----------



## RVGRINGO

It is simple: Your FMM has expired and you are now an illegal alien, subject to arrest and deportation. However, they seldom do that unless you have done something else illegal. Nevertheless, your violations is obviously willful. Not a good idea.
The FMM cannot be renewed or extended in Mexico.
You must leave the country.
At an airport, you will be fined and/or delayed and may miss your flight with no refund.
You might consider leaving by land and then re-entering with a fresh FMM.
To stay longer than 180 days, a visa is required; either no inmigrante or inmigrante.


----------

